# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Υβρίδια ιθαγενών >  Καρδερινοκάναρο χτυπιέται στο κλουβί του

## nov

Έχω ένα καρδερινοκάναρο που τον τελευταίο καιρό χτυπιέται στο κλουβί του και μετά μένει στον πάτο του κλουβιού με τα πόδια προς τα πάνω Μετά από λίγο γυρίζει κανονικά και κάθεται κάτω στο κλουβί Γενικά κάθεται πιο πολύ στον πάτο του κλουβιού Ανεβαίνει μόνο στις ταΐστρες για να φάει Για νερό έβαλα μπανιέρα κάτω και πίνει από εκεί Στο κάτω κλαδάκι σπάνια και στο επάνω κλαδάκι ούτε συζήτηση Μετακινείται στο κλουβί περπατώντας και όταν θέλει να πάει στις ταΐστρες ή σπάνια στο κάτω κλαδάκι φτερουγίζει για να πάει και δεν πηδάει από το ένα στο άλλο Τι πρόβλημα μπορεί να έχει ;;; Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων !

----------


## Αριστειδης

Είναι σε άσχημη κατάσταση από όσα λες. Πιάσε το και βγάλε φωτογραφίες την κοιλιά του πουλιού και τις κουτσουλιές.

----------


## nov

> Είναι σε άσχημη κατάσταση από όσα λες. Πιάσε το και βγάλε φωτογραφίες την κοιλιά του πουλιού και τις κουτσουλιές.


Φοβάμαι να τον πιάσω μην τρομάξει και αρχίσει να χτυπιέται Μη μου μείνει στα χέρια μου Δεν ξέρω αν τρομάζει και για αυτό χτυπιέται

----------


## Αριστειδης

Αν ήταν καρδερίνα πιασμενη θα το καταλάβαινα. Αλλα αφού λες είναι καρδερινοκαναρο δεν ξέρω.. Βγάλε μια φώτο το πουλί χωρίς να το πιάσει, και τραβά και ένα βίντεο όταν λες πως χτυπιέται.

----------


## nov

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια όλων σας Το πήγα σε κτηνίατρο - πτηνίατρο Είχε νευρολογικό πρόβλημα Όπως είπε χαρακτηριστικά: Όσο περίεργο και να ακούγεται παθαίνουν και τα πουλιά εγκεφαλικό Του δώσαμε κορτιζόνη Δυστυχώς δεν άντεξε ο καημένος
Ευχαριστώ !

----------


## Αριστειδης

Το βρήκες με γυρισμένο κεφάλι προς τα πίσω?

----------

